# Is it okay to feed my Tegu ground pork?



## LuvmyTeggie (Aug 14, 2019)

Just wondering if pork is bad for Tegus. Any advice?


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 14, 2019)

Nothing to back myself up with but I feed Alpha pork.


----------



## LuvmyTeggie (Aug 15, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## James Smith (Aug 22, 2019)

I feed BOGA everything he would have access in the wild. Pork I do not think they have the ability to get, but that do not mean you couldn't feed him pork. I believe gu"s have the ability to eat anything we can eat minus the seasoning and citrus oh and alcohol...lol.


----------

